# Hello Everyone - New mouse owner and accidental "breeder"



## BethB (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello everyone - I'm a Beth and while I have kept rats before this is mt first time keeping fancy mice. I have come to find out things move a bit more "qickly" in the mouse world. I have a Black and Tan male named Guinness (i think you call it fox coloring?) and a female (separated now) named Macaroon. I don't know what color type she would be, shes all white with black eyes and has some patches of grey-ish brown on her behind. I noticed she was pregnant and (irresponsibly) did not leave the male out because I had no idea she could get pregnant again so fast. My thinking was that they would parent together - I know now this was really stupid notion. I feel terrible because I should have known better. Well since the damage was done, they co-parented the first litter and now she is alone with a second litter and the dad is finishing up raising the babies who are almost at 4 weeks. I plan on separating all genders once they get to 4 weeks and am keeping a few of the females to put in with Macaroon a bit later. The male Guinness was a great and attentive dad while he was in with her though. Taking turns sitting on babies and giving her a break, bringing her favorite foods, and giving her baths, giving the "kids" baths and showing them the ropes. It was quite amazing to watch actually. Mouse parenting is super endearing. Hopefully there will be no more litters - aside from the rare possibility of sperm storage?? Not sure if mice do that, I know rats can.

Anyhow - the babies are a mix of all grey that fades from dark grey on top to almost whitish grey on the bottom, and the other half are black with tan or white bellies. They all have white tail tips and some light fur behind their ears. There are a few that are all black with some white spots on tummys too. 16 in all from the first litter. The second litter I have not had that chance to see yet they were born yesterday. I feared at first she might abandon them because she was running around like crazy not sitting on them - but turns out she just wanted her wheel back, which I left with the babies and dad. Shes doing her nesting/feeding thing and takes running breaks and seems content again. (To be safe the wheel is upside down and tied to the top of the cage, so only adult sized mice can get into it.)

So all this has brought me here because, since I have to find homes for them all (and not in the bellies of snakes), I am prepared to raise them all into adulthood. All 30+ of them now. I am admittedly a bit over my head - luckily my mice are great and loving parents so they made it easy for me. But i still feel completely overwhelmed with going from two mice to over 30 in just a month. So any tips, advice, tricks to mouse happiness is welcome. I know i'll probably get a few lectures. Either way - I love my little mice and i'm enjoying watching all the commotion and cuteness. They are all VERY personal and sweet and even the babies love being held despite very little handling. I guess they get that from the dads personality who loves cuddling in your palm and getting scratched behind the ears. So I have that at least! I might be less happy about 30 mice if they had crummy personalities.

Anyways - here I am.

Beth - with too many meeeces.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Beth and welcome.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

:welcome1


----------

